# feeding while on vacation



## afb (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello,
I have a healthy and active 9 month old male betta. Is it safe to not feed him for one week while I am on vacation? I normally feed him Topfin Betta Bits from Petsmart (4 pellets twice per day). He is in a clean 2 gallon tank with 2 small snails. A friend of mine with fish experience said it would be fine. 
Thank you!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

i know bettas can go without food for 3-4 days. but a week is getting risky. is there someone you know that can feed it once in the middle of the week (just has to be once).


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah..a week is a long time with nothing to eat


----------



## afb (Jul 8, 2008)

*feedng betta while on vacation*

OK. I will ask a friend to come once and feed him. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------

